
Volvo’s Polestar is now its own company focused on performance EVs - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/21/volvos-polestar-is-now-its-own-company-focused-on-performance-evs
======
noir_lord
That article is terribly written (excluding the spelling mistakes).

A somewhat ballistic approach to the comma as well.

